# Recovery is simpler than you think



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

I suffered from depersonalization for 5 months because of a panic attack, and after that did not know what was wrong. I had always been an analytical person, so when depersonalization started, that was my downfall. If you want to get better, stop trying. Literally- that is it. Stop thinking who/what/where/when/why/how depersonalization because the more you circle your worrysome thoughts, the more you fatigue your mind, the cause for depersonalziation! Recovery is the wrong word for not feeling depersonalized. Depersonalization is your mind going in safe mode because you over loaded it with never ending thought. I believe that this forum for the long term is bad for your change of state. Initially, it is comforting to know others have what you have, but in the long term it is keeping you at your current suffering state, always seeing recovery stories and constantly thinking why you are not there yet. Anxiety and depersonalization are fed off your fearful thoughts. If you accept your feelings and stop thinking about them, you stop feeding your anxiety, therefore within time eliminating depersonalization. You might not believe if you let yourself feel anxiety it will pass, but if you do not feed it with your thoughts, surprisingly it will fade. Some people are so close to reaching the realization, but as soon as they get close they think "hey im feeling better, what did I do differently that helped me feel this way!?", it leads you back to square 1. Depersonalization is a safety mechanism for scarcing energy in your brain. Allow your mind to rest, and stop feeding your anxiety with thoughts. You will feel better. IF you want to know where my claims came from- a new book on amazon called 'At last a life' guided me to where I needed to go. I think I summarized most of the book, but I got the kindle version which is ONLY 10 dollars. That was worth a full understanding of recovery to me. I also read it because it was straight forward and I read it within an hour and a half- I hate reading.


----------



## kaitlynf (Jun 25, 2012)

such a great post! So glad your recovered! keep it up!


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

kaitlynf said:


> such a great post! So glad your recovered! keep it up!


thank you, and hope you are followin' that advice !

I would also like to say if anyone would like to message me and talk, im open! I know how hard this feeling can be to deal with.


----------



## Klara (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi I am Klara from Poland.I am 31 years old.I suffer from anxiety disorder and depersonalization. ;((( It is the worst ilness i have ever had ;((( It is hard to describe it with words. Your post give me a hope that it is possible to get out of this illness. Your advices are very sage but it is hard to bring them into effect. Sorry for my bad English ;(((( but i understand everything what you wrote. Whether you are already completely healthy??


----------



## Klara (Jul 6, 2012)

Juan said:


> I suffered from depersonalization for 5 months because of a panic attack, and after that did not know what was wrong. I had always been an analytical person, so when depersonalization started, that was my downfall. If you want to get better, stop trying. Literally- that is it. Stop thinking who/what/where/when/why/how depersonalization because the more you circle your worrysome thoughts, the more you fatigue your mind, the cause for depersonalziation! Recovery is the wrong word for not feeling depersonalized. Depersonalization is your mind going in safe mode because you over loaded it with never ending thought. I believe that this forum for the long term is bad for your change of state. Initially, it is comforting to know others have what you have, but in the long term it is keeping you at your current suffering state, always seeing recovery stories and constantly thinking why you are not there yet. Anxiety and depersonalization are fed off your fearful thoughts. If you accept your feelings and stop thinking about them, you stop feeding your anxiety, therefore within time eliminating depersonalization. You might not believe if you let yourself feel anxiety it will pass, but if you do not feed it with your thoughts, surprisingly it will fade. Some people are so close to reaching the realization, but as soon as they get close they think "hey im feeling better, what did I do differently that helped me feel this way!?", it leads you back to square 1. Depersonalization is a safety mechanism for scarcing energy in your brain. Allow your mind to rest, and stop feeding your anxiety with thoughts. You will feel better. IF you want to know where my claims came from- a new book on amazon called 'At last a life' guided me to where I needed to go. I think I summarized most of the book, but I got the kindle version which is ONLY 10 dollars. That was worth a full understanding of recovery to me. I also read it because it was straight forward and I read it within an hour and a half- I hate reading.


Hi I am Klara from Poland.I am 31 years old.I suffer from anxiety disorder and depersonalization. ;((( It is the worst ilness i have ever had ;((( It is hard to describe it with words. Your post give me a hope that it is possible to get out of this illness. Your advices are very sage but it is hard to bring them into effect. Sorry for my bad English ;(((( but i understand everything what you wrote. Whether you are already completely healthy??


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Klara said:


> Hi I am Klara from Poland.I am 31 years old.I suffer from anxiety disorder and depersonalization. ;((( It is the worst ilness i have ever had ;((( It is hard to describe it with words. Your post give me a hope that it is possible to get out of this illness. Your advices are very sage but it is hard to bring them into effect. Sorry for my bad English ;(((( but i understand everything what you wrote. Whether you are already completely healthy??


Hi Klara. I know it is the worst feeling ever- when I had it I wished I was sick instead with something like the flu. depersonalization is not an illness, it is your brain adapting to all the stress you are putting it through. Bad enough anxiety leads to depersonalization, where as no anxiety leaves no possibility for depersonalization. Your brain takes time to get beat down with stress into depersonalization, as does it take for your brain to rest and be ready to take on your thoughts again. The book 'at last a life' is something I advocate immensely, because 1. it's brief AND tells you everything you need and want to know 2. The kindle version for pc is only 10 dollars, cheaper than most other anxiety books. 3. It resolves anxiety in general, and even has a chapter on depersonalization. 4. The author does not advertise ANY products


----------



## Klara (Jul 6, 2012)

Juan We dont have this book available in Poland. ;(((((


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Klara said:


> Juan We dont have this book available in Poland. ;(((((


I could put out points to you that the book states and why, but it is not the same as the book. You aren't allowed to order from amazon? I could go through some of it in message


----------



## Klara (Jul 6, 2012)

Juan said:


> I could put out points to you that the book states and why, but it is not the same as the book. You aren't allowed to order from amazon? I could go through some of it in message


Juan 
Huggy Bear send me this book in pdf for email.I have just read the chepter concerning to depersonalization.







)))Today i will try to stop thinking about my symptoms and now Iam going bicycle







))


----------



## ItalioRican (May 7, 2012)

I think your a fake who is just trying to promote sales on this book! pretty sick if you ask me... anyone who has or is still going through... would gladly give any bit of free information to help a fellow friend in need out!!


----------



## Hamblo (Jun 17, 2012)

That was what I said here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32503-some-suggestions/

If you dont take depersonalization seriously, your symptoms will lessen. For me, DP is almost gone, only derealization is at the same level.

The no.1 rule of recovery is to not give a shit about your mind.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

ItalioRican said:


> I think your a fake who is just trying to promote sales on this book! pretty sick if you ask me... anyone who has or is still going through... would gladly give any bit of free information to help a fellow friend in need out!!


1. I did offer my help, not forcing anyone to buy the book. 2. The book is not mine, a friends, or anyone where I am obligated to advertise for. This is the origin of my education, as well as recovery. 3. I know this is the tool that people need like I did, so I share it.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Klara said:


> Juan
> Huggy Bear send me this book in pdf for email.I have just read the chepter concerning to depersonalization.
> 
> 
> ...


I can only send sections of the book to you that are really important, because it is in kindle format not pdf. but the main points for sure


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

Hamblo said:


> That was what I said here: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32503-some-suggestions/
> 
> If you dont take depersonalization seriously, your symptoms will lessen. For me, DP is almost gone, only derealization is at the same level.
> 
> The no.1 rule of recovery is to not give a shit about your mind.


and 
That is basically the idea. You can't feed your emotions with thoughts, because that is the growth of anxiety. You have to let yourself feel, going towards the negative feelings and letting them die away.


----------

